# Velo King



## jd56 (May 4, 2018)

Found this injured Velo King trike this week. I'm guessing early 40s but, it's not in my wheelhouse.

Just needs a complete wheel assembly.
Anybody got one?














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (May 4, 2018)

I can use that hub cap if you sell anything.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2018)

I found this after I answered your PM earlier - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-NO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 - it has the required 16 spoke holes. If the hub width and axle diameter match all you'd need is some replacement Torrington velocipede spokes which are easy to come across. If this hub is a bit narrower you could just add a spacer between wheel and frame.

Dave


----------

